# install python dev



## tree_depp (Mar 25, 2008)

im using open suse 10.2. and im trying to install python dev package.. but this error occured.. 

Unresolved dependencies:
Installing python-devel-2.5.2-56.1.i586[Local packages]
Establishing atomython-devel-2.5-19.6.i586[SUSE-Linux-10.2-Updates]
There are no installable providers of python == 2.5.2 for python-devel-2.5.2-56.1.i586[Local packages]
python-tk-2.5-19.6.i586[SUSE-Linux-10.2-Updates] needed by python-devel-2.5.2-56.1.i586[Local packages]

anybody have any idea to solve this?


----------



## shuuhen (Sep 4, 2004)

Are you using YaST or just installing the rpms directly? You should try using YaST (unless the version available via YaST is old).

Otherwise you may need to install python-tk-2.5-19.6.i586 by hand. I'm not exactly sure what the "installable providers" part is about, since I haven't run a RPM based distribution in several years. Is the non-development version of Python installed?


----------

